# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  هديه لمن يريد التعامل بالتحليل الفني بشكل بسيط وسهل (فديو)  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بسام العبيد

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساء الخير 
لاشك ان استخدام التحليل الفني بأدواته واستراتيجياته شيء مربح ومفيد لكل متاجر  
لكن هناك فئة من الناس لايمكنها التأقلم مع هذا العلم بفروعه الكثيره وتعدد أدواته  
بسبب ضيق الوقت او بسبب صعوبة التعامل مع اجهزة الحاسب او لأسباب أخرى  
لذلك شرحت لكم هنا طريقة واستراتيجية بسيطه جدا يمكن لأي أحد استخدامها والمتاجره بها  
المتطلبات لاستخدام الاستراتيجيه 
برنامج تكرتشارت سواء لايف او ترند (احدهما )
وهنا رابط البرنامج للشركه  http://www.tickerchart.com/ 
وهنا رابط لشرح كيفية التسجيل بموقع الشركه وتنزيل البرنامج  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t205620.html  
ولكن لابد للتذكير بأمرين  
الاول 
ان هذه الاستراتيجية ليست كل شيء ولكنها جزء يمكن الاعتماد عليه لمن لايستطيع التعلم بشكل أكبر  
الثاني 
ان هذه الاستراتيجيه لاتعطيك اشارات دخول عند القيعان (أدنى نقطه ) او اشارات خروج عند القمم (أعلى نقطه)  
لكنها بنهاية المطاف ان التزمت بها ستحقق لك أرباح طيبه وستنجيك بعد توفيق الله من خسائر كبيره    وهي همسه أيضا لمن يشكك في استخدام التحليل الفني ومدى صلاحيته للسوق السعودي 
وما هذه الأداة والطريقه الا غيض من فيض مما يجود به التحليل الفني   ملاحظه 
يمكن تطبيق هذه الاستراتيجيه بكل الأسواق الماليه التي تدعمها شركة تكرتشارت *   *واخيرا 
لاتنسونا من دعواتكم الطيبه 
في يوم هالجمعه المباركه وبآخر ساعه فيه*       للانضمام لأحد دوراتنا المقدمه عن طريق الانترنت اون لاين اضغط على عنوان الموضع التالي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t205320.html

----------


## أيمن الحربي

الله يعطيك العافية

----------

